# Caddyshack Culvert,Widnes Feb-11



## kevsy21 (Feb 26, 2011)

The culvert is located in the middle of St Michael's Golf Club in Widnes it runs completely under one side of the course for a far distance towards Dundalk Road in Widnes.
Some history-
St Michael's Golf Course in Widnes was constructed in two phases in the 1970s and 80s, reclaiming over 30 hectares of land from old chemical waste tips.
At the time the creation of the municipal course was innovative and used the best techniques available, as well as being a massive environmental improvement for the area.
Unfortunately new assessment work in 2004 identified a problem of high levels of arsenic in the soil on the course.
Following consultation with the Environment Agency and the Health Protection Agency Halton Borough Council closed the course to the public. Although there is no evidence of any ill health caused by the course, the closure was seen as necessary to protect the general public and to allow the remediation work to take place.
The Council is now working closely with the Environment Agency to design and implement a detailed solution to the problems on the golf course. This is a complex process and will take several years to fully complete, but the Council is committed to re-opening the course as soon as possible.
It is anticipated that site works will take around two years to complete, with a similar bedding in period necessary before the course can be reopened to the public

Georgie's quote off his report just sums the place up perfectly-
"Big thanks for kevsy21 for going into this cesspit first to check it out,it really did pong and didnt fancy it at first ,the smell of rotted eggs,shit and death were in the air and little bubbles of gas would release with every step taken,along with the biggest gang of spiders ive seen layering the roof of this culvert". 
If your afraid off spiders look away now

Visited with Georgie and The Ripper(he didnt venture in since waders were needed).
Aerial View





The Entrance 




The sign of things to come spider webs everywhere.









Heading towards the box section









Dont know what that stuff is but it looks nasty









Further past the box section.The black dots are spiders.














The gate section were the culvert exits into a brook.


----------



## cuboard (Feb 27, 2011)

nice shots! very brave man ha


----------



## darrenwindle (Feb 27, 2011)

Awsome report there. Especially shot number 2 shows a lot of atmosphere and love the whole night time thing you have going on there showing the glow from the modern city lights behind such a derelict place. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the comments,it was surreal seeing so many spiders together in one place.
But,the culvert was worth seeing.


----------



## plums (Mar 30, 2011)

wow good pics! would love to be able to get down there without being scared lol


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 30, 2011)

Very brave! Bet you gave the spiders a shock!


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hats off to you! Great pics, apart from the spiders, very nearly made me  Thanks for posting


----------

